# Customer grips that fit M type bars



## berylthebrompton (23 Dec 2016)

Hello

I am considering getting some custom grips for my Brompton with M Type bars. I have read good things about Ergon grips, but it seems most have to be cut to fit the M type bars. I have seen that the shortened "gripshift" versions fit without any modification, but they seem so short I am not sure how comfortable they would end up being. Does anybody have any experience with the gripshift versions on M type bars? Or any alternate grips that work well with M type bars?

Cheers,

James


----------



## 12boy (23 Dec 2016)

He is out at the moment but Rivendell bikes have a $10 dutch Paddle grip. I have them on my Brompton and Swift and they leave room for brakes, shifter, and bar ends. Much tougher than the foamie Brompton stock ones.


----------



## chriscross1966 (24 Dec 2016)

PDW Whiskey grips are lovely things to put your hands on. Won't be able to check them against a stock M-type until I go home after xmas... I've got a slightly shorter set of carbon bars on my H-type at the moment and the grips are a fraction long... I'm planning on extending my bars half an inch each side to make them fit better..


----------



## 12boy (25 Dec 2016)

Opposite ends of the price spectrum from Whisky grips which are very nice but cannot be shortened.


----------



## CopperBrompton (25 Dec 2016)

The grip shift version of Ergon grips are perfect.


----------



## mitchibob (25 Dec 2016)

berylthebrompton said:


> Hello
> 
> I am considering getting some custom grips for my Brompton with M Type bars. I have read good things about Ergon grips, but it seems most have to be cut to fit the M type bars. I have seen that the shortened "gripshift" versions fit without any modification, but they seem so short I am not sure how comfortable they would end up being. Does anybody have any experience with the gripshift versions on M type bars? Or any alternate grips that work well with M type bars?
> 
> ...



I put Ergon GP2 grips (small size) on my M-bars and only had to move the brake levers a small amount, less than 10mm I'd say.


----------



## velovoice (25 Dec 2016)

12boy said:


> Opposite ends of the price spectrum from Whisky grips which are very nice but cannot be shortened.


Lovely grips but it's the ruler I love. Ah, American childhood school days.


----------



## berylthebrompton (25 Dec 2016)

Trikeman said:


> The grip shift version of Ergon grips are perfect.



How comfy are they though? I am concered there isn't much of a straight section left on the handle bars for fingers!


----------



## bikegang (26 Dec 2016)

Ergonomic leather grips for M type bar, also come with straight version.


----------



## 12boy (26 Dec 2016)

I had a pair of the cork ergons and they were very nice albeit heavy. Unfortunately, The cork kind of fell apart after a while, due, I suppose, to my corrosive sweat. They did last a few years though.


----------



## chriscross1966 (26 Dec 2016)

12boy said:


> Opposite ends of the price spectrum from Whisky grips which are very nice but cannot be shortened.


I know what you mean re the price, I only bought mine cos they were on sale and colour matched my Racing Green frame... If I stick together a "winter" Brompton out of all the bits I'm replacing on Henrietta then the one thing that will look like new bits will likely be another set of Whiskeys...


----------



## CopperBrompton (30 Dec 2016)

berylthebrompton said:


> How comfy are they though? I am concered there isn't much of a straight section left on the handle bars for fingers!



Really comfy!


----------



## chriscross1966 (30 Dec 2016)

Trikeman said:


> Really comfy!



Yes, on the Whiskey's you sort of rest your palms on the flat bits and loop a couple of fingers round the brakes, and that's about it, you don't really "grip" the grips at all.... and by heck it is more comfortable than any cylindrical grip. Even through gloves it feels nicer to touch than the old foam grips...
...


----------

